# [V] Komplett PC:  26\&quot; Bildschirm, I7-860 CPU , ATI 5850 GRAKA , 4 GB Ram, ASUS P7P55



## Steffen1988 (2. März 2010)

Hallo,

 ich verkaufe meinen komplett PC. Komponenten können bei einem guten Preis auch einzeln gekauft werden.

 Garantie von Hardwareversand und Conrad ist dabei. Alle Komponenten wurden im Januar 2010 gekauft. Zum ersten mal lief der Rechner am 13.1.2010. 
 Der Rechner hat keinerlei Probleme und funktioniert ohne Probleme!

*Gehäuse*: Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
*Netzteil*: Corsair VX550W 550 Watt
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-860 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
*Laufwerk*: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
*Festplatte*: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) *INKL: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE*
*Mainboard:* ASUS P7P55D
*Graka:* Sapphire 5850
*Ram:* Kingston 2x2GB Kit DDR3 1333MHZ*
*
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster T260

*Es wurde nie getaktet!*
 Alle Komponenten werden mit Originalverpackung und Garantieschein verschickt.

 Selbstabholung auch in Frankfurt am Main! 

 Versandpreise müsst ihr bezahlen.

*REFERNZEN:*

 EBAY: Captaintsubasa1988 ( 39 Positive, 0 Negative )
 PCGAMES: (6 Positve , 0 Negative)
 BluRayDisc.de: TiestiTechno ( 47 Positive und 1 Negative )


 Ich warte auf eure Angebote

 Euer

 Steffen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*

Servus.


 Würde mich, je nach Preis, evntl für die Grafikkarte interessieren. Was möchtest du dafür haben? Könnte sie abholen, wohne in der Nähe.


 By the way: Warum kauft man im Januar ein System und verkauft es im März wieder?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*

Was würdest du für den TFT haben wollen? 
 Hab nämlich denselben schon hier stehen - zwei davon würden dann richtig rocken!


----------



## Steffen1988 (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*

@Fiffi: Neue Wohnung = Viel Geld 

 Wir geschrieben oben,

 ihr schlagt mir die Preise vor.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*

Das kenne ich. 

 Laut Geizhals ist die Karte ab ca 225 Euro zu bekommen. Deine ist gebraucht, wenn auch nur kurz. 150 Euro?


----------



## TAPO (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*

Was meinst du damit?
*Festplatte*: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) *INKL: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE*

 Ist da jetzt Win 7 Ultimate nur auf der HDD oder wie(DVD+Key)?


----------



## Steffen1988 (3. März 2010)

*AW: [V] Komplett PC:  26*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich.
> 
> Laut Geizhals ist die Karte ab ca 225 Euro zu bekommen. Deine ist gebraucht, wenn auch nur kurz. 150 Euro?


 OMG :/


 Alles weg! PC+Bildschirm wurde komplett für 1200 verkauft. Danke!


----------

